# Kirk Douglas died at 103



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2020)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/movies/kirk-douglas-dead.html
Famous actor Kirk Douglas died on Wednesday at his home in Beverly Hills at age 103. His son actor Michael Douglas announced the death in a statement on Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/MichaelDou...431613118327/2801257349969063/?type=3&theater


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/movies/kirk-douglas-dead.html
> Famous actor Kirk Douglas died on Wednesday at his home in Beverly Hills at age 103. His son actor Michael Douglas announced the death in a statement on Facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/MichaelDou...431613118327/2801257349969063/?type=3&theater






My Hero.....

Doc Holliday....
Spartacus.....
Ned Land....
Einar...
Odysseus...

He had a wonderful and long Life.

We will miss you......all the Best.....wherever you may be now......


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 7, 2020)

There's nothing to feel sad about here, @alexander1970, except maybe that we'll never get more than a crumb compared to the big slice of pie Kirk Douglas enjoyed. He was already 50 years old and 30 years deep in Hollywood poontang when I was born, and I'm almost 53yo. Top of the world during the golden age, and an exceptionally long life too ... dude got one very rare roll of the dice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> There's nothing to feel sad about here, @alexander1970, except maybe that we'll never get more than a crumb compared to the big slice of pie Kirk Douglas enjoyed. He was already 50 years old and 30 years deep in Hollywood poontang when I was born, and I'm almost 53yo. Top of the world during the golden age, and an exceptionally long life too ... dude got one very rare roll of the dice.



He was the "Last" from Hollywood´s Best......maybe that is what makes me a little "sad".


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> He was the "Last" from Hollywood´s Best......maybe that is what makes me a little "sad".



Olivia de Havilland's still kicking, if that's any consolation.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Olivia de Havilland's still kicking, if that's any consolation.


Thank you.
That helps a little.*watching Robin Hood*


----------

